# saltwater setup cost



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

how much would it cost to get a saltwater tank up and running? I have a 55g.


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

It really depends on what prices are like in your area. At one of my lfs they have a setup for saltwater that costs 600 usd. This includes the tank, lighting fixture, a stand, heater, protien skimmer, salt, powerhead, filter, water conditioner and fish food.


----------



## BillyVille (Feb 15, 2008)

its ALOT more expensive than fresh water right?


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, the only reason I haven't started a saltwater yet. I really want to but I can't afford it.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It isnt as expensive once you start it and maintain. It is just a good amount of money in the begining.


----------

